# 77 Dasher Gauge Cluster Removal HELP!!



## GTIHB (Oct 24, 2011)

I have no fuel gauge or temp reading on my gauges. Have tracked down problem to the gauge cluster. What is the best way to remove the cluster? Do I have to take off the whole dash and steering wheel? Hopefully there is an easy trick? All help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Looks like I'm 10 days late to this. Did you figure it out? If not, no, you don't remove the dash or wheel. It's all done from underneath, by reaching up behind the cluster. 

I seem to recall some had some springs on each side, that you have to lift off of a little hook. Then you have to unscrew the speedo cable, and pull the round harness plug before you'll get it out.

I never re-used the springs, the cluster stays snug by itself, with help of the speedo cable.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

GTIHB said:


> I have no fuel gauge or temp reading on my gauges. Have tracked down problem to the gauge cluster. What is the best way to remove the cluster? Do I have to take off the whole dash and steering wheel? Hopefully there is an easy trick? All help is appreciated. Thanks.


When 2 gauges go out, it is not likely the gauges, but common power or ground.
Check the fuses for power, don't just look at them, but use a test light on both sides.
And the brown ground wires all connect to a small circle of welded on electrical lugs behind the dash, on the fire wall.

To get the dash out you sit upside down in the seat, with your head on the floor.
You will see the 2 retaining springs then with a good flashlight, one spring on each side.
After cables and springs removed, it comes right out towards the inside of the car.
There is a plastic printed circuit on the back of the instruments I believe?


----------



## GTIHB (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Got everything out and tested. Bentley pointed to the voltage regulator behind the gauge. It has failed. Absolutely no luck finding one in the states. I'm going to take it to an electronic repair guy and see if it can be resurrected.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Any luck with the Voltage Reg? Just about every car had one from that era and before, so I'd think it'd be easy to find one at Summit or Jegs or similar for just about any older car. Might not be plug and play, but the internals should be same.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Instrument Voltage regulator*



B1-16V said:


> Any luck with the Voltage Reg? Just about every car had one from that era and before, so I'd think it'd be easy to find one at Summit or Jegs or similar for just about any older car. Might not be plug and play, but the internals should be same.


https://www.partsplaceinc.com/vw-instrument-cluster-voltage-regulator-12874.html instock


----------

